# Gargling saltwater???



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I have read that gargling saltwater can alleviate chronic sinus/tonsil issues. My tonsils are always enlarged so I thought I might try this. My question is since salt is implicated in high blood pressure, can gargling saltwater increase blood pressure?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Garling saltwater was an old time remedy my mom used on us kids, but I'm not certain it's such a good idea. 

Have you considered doing oil pulling?

Oil Pulling, Wonderful Therapy, An Ancient Ayurvedic natural remedies for Great Health


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

salt can help with sore throats and such, but if you do it too much, it can errode your teeth. If you have chronic problems with tonsils and sinuses, you probably have a form of staph there.

soulsurvivor-I have never heard of oil pulling. Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

As a kid, we gargled with warm salt water for sore throats. Not sure if it was the warmth of the water or the salt, but it seemed to help. I've not had a sore throat in years (knock on wood), so I've not used anything lately.


----------



## Lada (Jun 7, 2008)

I wouldn't think it would affect your blood pressure as you're not drinking it, just gargling with it. I would say that you would probably absorb a small amount through the tissue inside your mouth, but not enough to cause a problem. That's just my opinion, though. I use the neti pot daily during sinus season, and I've never heard of any warning for those with high bp, but I will ask my naturopath the next time I talk to him.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

melissa, I've done this for yrs. b/c as a kid used to get strep a lot. Haven't had that or sore throats as long as I keep doing it. By coincidence, I have a friend who apparantly raised her bloodpressure inadvertantly, by brushing her teeth w baking soda. She switched back to brushing w salt, and the problem went away in a week's time! Last summer I had my salt levels checked and was surprised to see it was quite high, as I don't cook w salt; just add some to taste when eating. Have also stopped brushing my teeth w baking soda, and won't know til this coming July when I do the test again, if baking soda was the culprit. My dentist said once that gargling w salt was fine, just do a rinse gargle w plain water after. Whatever you decide, I hope you're comfortable with it.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Melissa said:


> I have read that gargling saltwater can alleviate chronic sinus/tonsil issues. My tonsils are always enlarged so I thought I might try this. My question is since salt is implicated in high blood pressure, can gargling saltwater increase blood pressure?


Only if you swallow it.


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

My whole family suffered through a bought of strep throat last fall and we would gargle with salt water and then rinse with plain water to get the taste out of our mouth. 

I would also gargle with apple cider vinegar and water (a tablespoon or so to a 8 ounce glass of water. I would do salt water one time and the vinegar mixture the next.

It really helped my throat feel better. 

I have high blood pressure and measure it every day, and I didn't notice that it went up when doing the salt water gargle.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I grew up gargling with salt water. never had a problem. Don't dentist still tell you to swish salt water in your mouth after having a tooth pulled? I know they use to.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Have you considered a Neti Pot to rinse your sinuses?

Mine came with packs to disolve in warm filtered water, or you can mix your own.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

It won't help the inflamed tonsils but nasal washes are good for your sinuses. DD's ENTs recommended the NeilMed Sinus Rinse. This shouldn't impact your blood pressure because you squirt saline (which you can make yourself) up your nose. It comes back out through your other nostril. To me, it feels kind of like it does when you get water up your nose while swimming (which, for some reason, smells like burnt marshmallows to me).

If you have very difficult to control sinus infections you might try a hypertonic saline solution. I wouldn't do this unless your doctor recommends it. It's not exactly comfortable. 

NeilMed Pharmaceuticals, Makers of Sinus Rinse, NasaFlo Netipot, Nasal Irrigation

My grandma recommended warm salt water gargling for sore throats.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Sonshine said:


> I grew up gargling with salt water. never had a problem. Don't dentist still tell you to swish salt water in your mouth after having a tooth pulled? I know they use to.


Same here. Still do when I have a sore throat (and I also have enlarged tonsils).


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Sonshine said:


> I grew up gargling with salt water. never had a problem. Don't dentist still tell you to swish salt water in your mouth after having a tooth pulled? I know they use to.


Me too. At the 1st sign of a sore thoat I gargle w/real warm salt water, don't swallow. If you're afraid of the BP thing, cut down on other salt while doing this.
I was tokd by a doc (might be an old wives tale tho) that the hot salt water helped explode the bacteria/germs. Makes the cells take on the salt & burst.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I had sinus surgery a couple of weeks ago. I have to rinse my sinuses 2x day with salt water. It doesn't affect my BP. But that's rinsing not gargling.


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

We have always used warm salt water gargling when we have a sore throat. I remember hearing on the news recently that salt was only bad for your blood pressure if you have a problem with it but does not affect it if it is normal. I also use baking soda for toothbrushing and I have no problem with my BP.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

soulsurvivor said:


> Garling saltwater was an old time remedy my mom used on us kids, but I'm not certain it's such a good idea.
> 
> Have you considered doing oil pulling?
> 
> Oil Pulling, Wonderful Therapy, An Ancient Ayurvedic natural remedies for Great Health


I'd never heard of this before! I read the info. Must do more research!


----------

